# favorite stories and pictures



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

what are your favorite stories, pictures, places to go...?
I promise to send some of my own once I get my goat!
thanks


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

If you go to the NAPgA website you will find a story I wrote about a trip to Negrito Creek, here in New Mexico. Here's a link to the story:

http://www.napga.org/links.asp?PageID=1 ... 91&menuID=

I am fortunate to live in a place where there is more beatiful public land than I will ever be able to explore. My goats and I are always out exploring new, or old favorite, places nearby. My wife and I go for day hikes a lot year round and the goats carry our water, lunches, jackets, etc. Sometimes I go for longer pack trips where the goats carry hammocks, sleeping bags, food, kitchen stuff, etc. They are so wonderful on these trips because they go wherever we go, without being tied up. And they feed themselves on whatever is growing wild. All we need to do is camp near water. I hope you get your goats soon, and are able to start enjoying day hikes and pack trips with them. Good luck!


----------



## Eeva (Jul 13, 2010)

I love the story! I can't wait to start hiking with my goats now.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

what a great story! i have my goats now but i haven't got real equipment yet so i haven't been on a real trip yet. i so cannot wait!


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought I'd share a picture that I just love. I've been stringing my goats around the neighborhood lately, and if I'm lucky I'll talk my wife into coming with a stroller or put my boy on my back in one of those child carriers. But the other day at the end of a long walk I thought I would put my boy on my goat and see how he does. I didn't think he had the balance yet, but to my surprise he hung on quite well! I just set him on top of the saddle and took the chest strap and wrapped it around the boy as a modified seat belt. Not sure thats the recommended way, but the ******* in me thought otherwise. The goat did wonderful, he's a 2 yr old Saanen with really his first signifigant load. He hauled my boy for about 1 mile or so, total weight probably just shy of 30 pounds. Anyway it was a great moment, and my boy beamed with a smile from ear to ear!


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

Too cool!

My new big boy will be here in a few hours! My young grandkids are all away for 3 weeks but when they return I may have some kids on goats pictures to share!


----------

